# Feeding Canned Sardines Salt Content?



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I purchased a dozen tins of Sardines in water to use as a topping and healthy additive to Summer's kibble. Contents; Sardines, water & salt.

My question is about the salt content. If I just open the can and spear some sardines and let the water drip off for a few seconds will the sardines still be loaded with salt? Is this harmful for the dog? They are the small tins (3.75 oz) I was planning to split the contents of one can over 2 days (active yogurt topping in the am and fish topping in pm meals). I am trying to add healthy fats for her coat and skin - this seemed a yummy (for her) way to do it. Could they cause gas or bloating?

I would think trying to rinse first to try to remove salt would be a mushy messy affair and would wash out much of what I am trying to add to her diet. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just rinse them off. Drain the can and run some water over the sardines while they are in the can, drain the can again.

You are not going to wash the healthy fat out of the meat of the fish by rinsing.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks! Will do.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

There are low sodium sardines. Check the label.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Chicken of the Sea has them up here, Low(Reduced Sodium) but they are oil packed. I buy them for Ramsey who is already on a Fish Based Kibble


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I buy the ones without salt.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a dozen tins. Should I not feed them?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can, if you rinse well. But if you can return them and get no salt ones... They sell them on Amazon


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aldi's has ones with no salt and NOT from China!

Personally, I would not fret it. Just buy the ones without salt next time. A little salt is not going to hurt her. My vet said they will just drink a little more which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Aldi's has ones with no salt and NOT from China!
> 
> Personally, I would not fret it. Just buy the ones without salt next time. A little salt is not going to hurt her. My vet said they will just drink a little more which is not a bad thing.


Thanks! They don't have the low salt at my store. I did see on amazon, the no salt ones. These are Chicken of the Sea and were .68 per can. The no salt ones are 33.00+ if you buy a case of 20 which is with shipping quite a bit more. Cost is a factor so these will probably be a one shot deal. 

I may just end up getting the human grade fish oil caps instead.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken of the Sea is from China. Those I would not feed. I look for fish that is from anyplace NOT Asian. Bumble Bee is Poland. Aldi's is Canada. 

I'm far less worried about salt than I am country of origin.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you're just giving a little as a treat, I wouldn't worry much about salt content. If you want omega 3 benefits I would use fish oil.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Chicken of the Sea is from China. Those I would not feed. I look for fish that is from anyplace NOT Asian. Bumble Bee is Poland. Aldi's is Canada.
> 
> I'm far less worried about salt than I am country of origin.


I just put them in the garbage can.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I had no idea Chicken of the Sea was processed using Melamine lined tins in China. I grew up in San Diego deep sea fishing most weeks in Summer. We used to watch the huge Chinese fishing factories and kelp harvesters 1/2 mile off our shoreline in international waters. They took everything and left barren landscape behind. 

I will not support this and I will not donate the tins to charity because they will do nothing but harm not good. I lost a pet to Melamine several years ago along with many others.

Thanks for the heads up on this, I didn't know until you mentioned China. I never associated the pet poisoning with China and Sardines until you mentioned it and I looked it up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I have no idea what you are talking about as far as the melamine and pet poisoning from sardines.

I just know that fish from China is nasty and dirty.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Well I have no idea what you are talking about as far as the melamine and pet poisoning from sardines.
> 
> I just know that fish from China is nasty and dirty.


Oh, isn't that ironic. I looked up China and canned Sardines and there are dozens of articles out there about Melamine. For me, it's the Melamine lined tins. That may be a common practice with other canners too. I have not looked yet but I will look into that. The last thing in the world I want to do is give something to my pet from a can that is lined with that toxin - expecially when it has a high salt content to break down the lining.

I was not concerned about the fish itself. As I mentioned, their fish factories are huge (like aircraft carrier size) and travel the world taking advantage of international waters just off the coast line of any Country.

The fish they catch are the same fish we catch in our waters because they climb right up our buts to do it and have been for decades. Tuna - my brother was traveling on fishing boats back in the 70's to catch Tuna off Mexico and South America from San Diego, this was a regular practice way back then. The deep sea fish marketed here are from all over the world - same with any seafood.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry, the Melamine problem became apparent with the pet food industry. Remember in 2007 when thousands of pets died from the Chinese tainted dog food ingredient? That was Melamine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mmmm K.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Well I have no idea what you are talking about as far as the melamine and pet poisoning from sardines.
> 
> I just know that fish from China is nasty and dirty.


Have you seen some of our Waterways LOL? I surely hope you Don't eat Cat Fish On a serious note, If we ONLY Knew what we are putting in our Pets Tummies they would be Vegans


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't eat fish period. It's gross. And only feed canned fish to the dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

marksteven said:


> Have you seen some of our Waterways LOL? I surely hope you Don't eat Cat Fish On a serious note, If we ONLY Knew what we are putting in our Pets Tummies they would be Vegans


I don't eat fish except for maybe 6 cans of Albacore tuna per year. I was always a catch and release person. Let me tell you - when you catch a nice 20-30 pound tuna and release it - a lot of your fellow fisherman get angry at you My brother "deckhand" used to yell at the old timers -" It's her fish - she can do whatever she wants with it".


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Stonevintage said:


> I don't eat fish except for maybe 6 cans of Albacore tuna per year. I was always a catch and release person. Let me tell you - when you catch a nice 20-30 pound tuna and release it - a lot of your fellow fisherman get angry at you My brother "deckhand" used to yell at the old timers -" It's her fish - she can do whatever she wants with it".


I hear you. thats Funny, the only Non Plant protein source i will eat is Fish. No red Meat or Chicken in my house. My Dog is also on a Fish based Kibble/Diet


----------

